# Hi guys



## Steve (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been hanging around and finally got around to registering.  I train BJJ in Kent, WA.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Charleston Combat (Jul 16, 2008)

Greetings! Happy Posting!!  artyon:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome, *Stevebjj*.  As you've been hanging around a while, I think any insights I could give on how great MT is would be redundant .  Enjoy.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## MJS (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome! :ultracool

Mike


----------



## Steve (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks all for the warm welcome.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## jkembry (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Drac (Jul 17, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------

